# Adding a floor to a V-Hull



## 0331grunt (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a 14ft V-Hull and would like to install a floor. Don't won't to deck it out like a bass boat, just a plywood floor. Been looking around the site and there is alot of info about doing this for jon boats but not V-Hulls. Need some help. Thanks..


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is what I did with mine. You could make the floor to whatever level you want and modify the idea itf you wanted it permanent or removable like mine.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1319


----------



## LarryA (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm planning to put a different floor in my 14' V this spring (finaces permitting). I looked over the link above. Not sure what I'm going to do yet. If I use wood for the frame work it will be using 2x4s that are ripped to 1-1/2" square. The full 2x4 size would add too much weight and one thing I want to cut back on is weight. I really like to use aluminum but it appears that the materials would be more than I could afford. I'm rebuilding the trailer now and for all I know, I may end up having to put off the boat work for another season.
Anyway, I'll be watching to see what might get posted where to possibly get some ideas. A V hull is a bit more difficult to mod than a flat bottom. Stability is probably the biggest issue unless you have a real wide one.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2009)

I used 2x3's in my build only because local stores only carry 2x2's in pressure treated, and that is a nono in aluminum hulls. If they were around I would have used 2x2's because they do cut down on weight and are plenty strong enough especially if using 1/2" ply. But in hindsite, I have not noticed any negative effects from the added weight of the deck. It if noting else seems more stable. I used to notice before decking the boat that it would lean a whole lot with weight being distributed when people moved around. Since decking it I find it rides much more flat in the water with less lean when people are moving around.


----------

